# Ford 6.0 diesel running rough question



## Prospect (Mar 18, 2010)

Wanted to see if any of ya'll have had this issue prior to letting the dealer rape me.
When the motor is started for the 1st time of the day the truck wont get out of its own way. After a couple of miles when the engine and transmission temps have risen it smooths out and runs perfect. 
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Badlands01 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd recommend getting a code reader and see which codes the engine is throwing. My 2005 6.0 was doing that and the computer was showing a code with the #1 glow plug. Of course, do you get any smoke problems (like white)? I had that problem too and it turns out I had a leak in the egr cooler... now that's **** expensive to replace. All of my issues happened just after 100k engine warranty...


----------



## McAnulty (May 31, 2009)

make sure your up to date on your oil changes, thin oil will make a power stroke run rough also


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

Mine was doing the same thing a while back. you could have a leaky EGR cooler, bad injector or like you said glow plug. Are you getting any white smoke when you start it up? my suggestion would be to take it to have a complete diagnostic ran on it to make sure. Also would heavily suggest to delete the EGR bs off of it and that will also make your truck run better and prevent future problems. A full EGR delete will run you about $350 for everything and I did all the work myself. Another way to check the EGR is to park your truck on a slight incline with the front of the truck tilted down and pull the egr valve that is on top of the engine. when you get the valve out shine a light into the manifold to see if there is any coolant in there. if there is you have a bad EGR and it is well worth it to go ahead and get rid of it and delete everything EGR, EGR cooler and up-pipe before you have bigger problems. hope this helps.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a 2004 6.0 that did the same thing, it turned out to be a cam shaft position sensor. It was covered under warranty.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 18, 2010)

*Thanks for the responses*

Thanks for your advice. I will look at these things. I am new to the diesel world and not really sure how these dang things operate. I bought it with 106K miles about a month ago. I really like everything about the truck but am starting to wonder if it was a good deal. 
Once the climate control panel went completely dark. Got it home restarted it and has worked fine ever since. The other day filled up in Brenham started home and the check engine light came on. Thought I might have water in the fuel. Read the codes and it stated low current on cyl 6&7. Next day check engine light was gone.


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

More than likely you have 1 or more injectors that are bad. They are pretty common to do that. Take it to a good dealer you will have to leave it overnight so they can test it in the morning when it does it. If its only 1 injector you are prob looking at 8-900 dollars. The injectors are about 350.00 each.


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

Prospect said:


> Read the codes and it stated low current on cyl 6&7. Next day check engine light was gone.





j-haynie said:


> More than likely you have 1 or more injectors that are bad. They are pretty common to do that. Take it to a good dealer you will have to leave it overnight so they can test it in the morning when it does it. If its only 1 injector you are prob looking at 8-900 dollars. The injectors are about 350.00 each.


seams as maybe you have a glow plug issue more than anything if it is stating low current with it not pre-heating the cylnder. They can run a diagnostic right then and there to tell you whether you ahve a faulty injector or not and your truck has to be at operating temperature when they do it. when i replaced my last ones they were $560 thru a ford dealership and have a $190 core charge so yes you are looking at right under $400 per injector + labor. if you are mechanically inclined (not saying that you arent by no means) if you do have a bad injector I would get the cylnder # that is not firing, get the torque specs on the injectors and do it yourself I changed mine and it is not that bad


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Prospect said:


> Once the climate control panel went completely dark. Got it home restarted it and has worked fine ever since.


My 05 6.0 , did the same thing , best truck i ever had , got a 6.4 now and miss the 6.0


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I took my 6.0 to powerstroke magic off of 290 and hollister. Ex ford mechanics and they stand behind all of there stuff. I'd highly reccomend it.....they did my injector work


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Prospect said:


> Thanks for your advice. I will look at these things. I am new to the diesel world and not really sure how these dang things operate. I bought it with 106K miles about a month ago. I really like everything about the truck but am starting to wonder if it was a good deal.
> Once the climate control panel went completely dark. Got it home restarted it and has worked fine ever since. The other day filled up in Brenham started home and the check engine light came on. Thought I might have water in the fuel. *Read the codes and it stated low current on cyl 6&7.* Next day check engine light was gone.


This could be a bad connection with the wiring harness that goes to the injectors. You need to do a buzz test to check the injectors...but even then, if you have a bad connection it will still show up bad so check the connections first. With this ULSD we have been forced into, if you are not currently running something else for lubricating the injectors...you better start as I have seen many a diesel pop injectors prematurely.


----------



## MudMann (Apr 27, 2010)

*6.0 diesels*

What product do you recommend as far as a good lubricator to run in your diesel?


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

*fuel supplement*

A friend of mine is Ford certified diesel mechanic and told me to run this stuff in my fuel. With all this ULS diesel that we are getting at the pump these older engines are not getting the lubrication that the injectors need to function decreasing their life. this stuff is a good lubricant and also increase the cetane for better cold starts.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

I have same problem. I turn key on and wait for I guess glow plug light to go off. the colder it is the more times I turn key sometimes 10+ times. If I do not let warm up and run for 5 minutes I have no power.


----------



## sam7 (May 25, 2010)

have your batteries checked. one weak battery will cause the FICM to go bad. it can have the same concerns. most likely, oil sludged injectors. like Mcnaulty said, when the oil gets to operating temp, thin oil makes a powerstroke run great!!


----------



## jonesfisher (Apr 4, 2007)

Just got my 2006 6.0 out of the shop.Code was showing low current on #7 injector, turned out the F.I.C.M board was bad.It had good voltage with the key turned forward, but when you started the truck the voltage would drop.Dealership wanted $1100 to replace the board, but had a guy in West Columbia fix it for $250.00.Pm me and i will send his info to you.The truck was running just as you explained, hard to start when cold, but ran fine as it warmed up.
Chad


----------



## Prospect (Mar 18, 2010)

Update. Down in Corpus for work. Truck would not start at all yesterday. Had it towed to a local company (Coastal Diesel Injection) will post the fix when they call.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 18, 2010)

Problem solved. FICM was bad. It was replaced and the truck starts/runs great. It solved all of the problems I was encountering. Bank account took a hit though.
Thanks for all the advice.


----------

